

Polynom - solves math exercises by providing simple step-by-step solutions - iv_jazz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9A6mmsDwsE

======
iv_jazz
Releasing Polynom took us two years, and we hope you like it! Our algorithm is
based on algorithms also used in intelligent tutoring systems and aims to
produce steps that feel as human as possible.

I'm here if you have questions or requests.

Here's the app store link: <http://appstore.com/polynom> Our Homepage:
<http://polynomapp.com> Support Mail: polynomapp@innovaptor.com

